# burton mission vs burton cartel?



## danny662boy (Feb 1, 2013)

quick question between these two bindings, i'm looking for an all mountain freestyle binding, that is responsive and comfortable. the cartel is at a 7 stiffness while the mission is at a 6... is this noticeable? is one truly better vs the other? 

thoughts and opinions?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ah well, since nobody has any thoughts or opinions....

The Cartel have a couple comfort extras, plus the highback is a bit shorter.

Missions are a bit more basic/straightforward (but still really comfy) and has a taller highback. I think the baseplates are the same.

I have Missions and rode Cartels on my friend's set up.... both very similar in terms of performance. I actually find the Missions more responsive despite the lower rating. Maybe the stiffer rating comes from the Cartel having a stiffer highback, but because it is also shorter and they have the same baseplate that make the Mission a bit more responsive and restricted.

Both are good all mountain bindings... but I'd say if you want to do more freeride, charging and powder riding, get the Missions. If you want to do more park, jumps and jibbing get the Cartel because they have pretty similar response with a less restrictive highback.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I have Missions and Cartels and the Missions do feel a bit softer. My Cartels have Autocant and the Missions don't, also the straps on the Cartels are a bit more comfortable.


----------



## danny662boy (Feb 1, 2013)

Excellent, appreciate the feedback


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Rufus said:


> I have Missions and Cartels and the Missions do feel a bit softer. My Cartels have Autocant and the Missions don't, also the straps on the Cartels are a bit more comfortable.


Yep. That's what i mean... softer but taller highback is probably why they end up having pretty much the same response.


----------

